# This is my six month old JRT, Cleo!



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Cleo hitching a ride on my old suitcase!









Cleo relaxing









Cleo lying by the patio door in the sun with her bone between her paws


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

massive pics!!

she looks cute!! i love jrt's


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw Cleo is gorgeous


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Here she is showing off her tricks... She's still learning to do more tricks. That's one thing I will never stop doing.
‪Cleo Does Her Tricks‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

great pics

the video is very good :yesnod:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I always love those sticking up and serious looking ears, she's so pretty..


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous :001_wub: 

I LOVE JRT! :001_tt1:


----------

